# Celestial Danios, Neon Tetras, Amano Shrimp



## arturo (Jun 29, 2014)

Got a hold of my brothers DSLR this weekend, thought id share some of my favourite shots.


----------



## zenins (Sep 17, 2013)

Nice 

What is the focal length of the lens ?


----------



## arturo (Jun 29, 2014)

zenins said:


> Nice
> 
> What is the focal length of the lens ?


Thanks! 18-55mm, it's kindof a garbage lens, 200 pics and only 15 were in focus lol


----------



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

Nice fish/shrimp.


----------



## zenins (Sep 17, 2013)

arturo said:


> Thanks! 18-55mm, it's kindof a garbage lens, 200 pics and only 15 were in focus lol


I use the same lens quite often ( most of the time )

Do you shoot with auto mode on ? ( Green square  )

If you do, try adding more light to the top of the tank,
that way, the automatic program will shorten the shutter speed
and do a better job of taking a non-blurry photo.
You can move lighting from another aquarium to add more light if you have glass lids.

You could try setting the camera on shutter priority, use around 1/125 of a second, 
or 1/250. Adding more light in this situation will cause the aperture to close 
down a bit more, putting more in focus 

Good luck and keep trying, you can delete the bad ones, no one has to know


----------



## zenins (Sep 17, 2013)

If you are using auto focus, change the display on the screen or in the viewfinder to show where the camera is sampling for auto focus.
That way you can see right away if it is on the fish ( I prefer the eye of the fish ) or on some background element like a plant, intake tube or another fish further back or in front of the fish you really want 

Auto focus is not necessarily set to focus dead centre of the field of view ...


----------



## arturo (Jun 29, 2014)

zenins said:


> I use the same lens quite often ( most of the time )
> 
> Do you shoot with auto mode on ? ( Green square  )
> 
> ...


thanks for the tips! I was shooting in aperture priority because i like the depth from a wipe open aperture, but i guess i was only shooting myself in the foot! I have PLENTY of light over my tank already (6xt5ho) lol, i probably should have taken them with a higher f/stop and did any background bulr in photoshop because i had to turn the ISO WAYYYYY down.

Its been a while since i've held a camera, i used to be really into photography but somehow lost it. Now i'm inspired to reshoot


----------



## zenins (Sep 17, 2013)

arturo said:


> Its been a while since i've held a camera, i used to be really into photography but somehow lost it. Now i'm inspired to reshoot


With the digital format today, it is much easier to experiment and find out what works for a particular shot.
Quite often, due to variances in lighting and reflected light in the aquarium, different settings are required for different aquariums.
Once I find the settings that work for a particular aquarium, I write them on a post it note and put it somewhere on the aquarium as reference for the next shoot 

Remember, keep taking photos and delete the bad ones ... no one needs to know


----------

